# Eclipse: importierte Klassen können nicht verwendet werden



## deathlock (21. Sep 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe die gov.nist.core Library importiert (also rechte Maustaste auf Projekt -> import -> jar -> usw.) und habe sie im Quellcode eingebunden (also: import gov.nist.core.*. In diesem Paket gibt es eine Klasse namens Host.
Diese Klasse müsste ich jetzt eigentlich problemlos instanzieren können:

```
Host host = new Host();
```
Leider funktioniert das aber nicht (Meldung: "Host cannot be resolved to a type").


Folgendes funktioniert jedoch:

```
import javax.awt.*;

   .
   .
   .

TextField tf = new TextField();
```

Weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte?

Thx, deathlock.[/code]


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Sep 2005)

hae ?? 

du solltest das ganze so machen

Rechtsklick auf Project -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> 

Add External Jar - für ne Jar die auserhalb deines Projektes liegt
Add Jar - für ne Jar die in deinem Projekt liegt

Das zweite (add jar) benötigst du


----------



## deathlock (21. Sep 2005)

juhuuu, es funktioniert. Vielen Dank!


----------

